# Norfolk Broads



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Got a week off, week after next, we are thinking of going over to the broads,
who's been and got any info for us?
we would like to cycle around and visit the windmills/pumps,
and around the rivers,
we were thinking of Ludam way? unless you guys know better,
being a tight you know what don't want to use sites :surprise: looking at some CS's but they think they are sites at them prices, 
thanks in advance
Misty


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Pity you don't want to use sites as this one would have been ideal http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/norfolk_broads_caravan_club_site.html However there is a pub virtually next door called the Dog Inn that has a sort of camping area but no idea how much they charge, although by the look of it I hope its cheaper than the Club site!

David


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey David,
Thanks,
http://www.thedoginnludham.co.uk/where-to-find-us/
Might be worth a visit,
so got a starting point now,
Misty


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

There is a cl 5site in Ludham manor lodge caravan site caravan and camping 07889 070188 graham
Grass electric water and waste disposal pub in village,there are no facilities just a field but good for what you want river 10 min cycle ride.
Two min walk into village 
John and angela


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Misty,

There is a nice little spot at Wroxham, heart of the broads for a tenner a night, see...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/38-uk-touring/120602-new-aire-wroxham.html

If you're in the Caravan Club then one of our favourites CL's is at Upton Yacht Station for a fiver a night, listed in the CC book. Not so much for cycling but some great walks along the broads directly from the site.

..and if you fancy a visit to the seaside while you're in the area there is a great basic little stop over right next to the sea at Walcott for a fiver a night, see the signs at the entrance for payment....

Coords 52.84384 1.49809

Pete


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi David. Followed the link you provided and had a poke around your website.

It was a bit adventurous of you to take Margaret to the Peak District so soon in her rehab. Leek is one of my favourite towns because of its location. The CC site is very good and it is a flat walk down to the reservoir [road next to the pub]. Buxton is famed for its water, the Opera House, and the Pavilion Gardens which are small but beautiful and a testament to the philanthropy of Victorians. There is a good CC at Buxton but the walk down into town is steep and seems even steeper coming back although the wardens gave us the name of a taxi company just in case [my wife has asthma].

Derbyshire is definitely worth a week or two to explore the 'White Peak' which is the limestone area south of Buxton and the Dark Peak which is the moorland north and west of Buxton. Very contrasting views. There is a CL at New Mills in the marina on the Peak Forest Canal which has a station within a couple of hundred yards! The east and deep south of the country are former mining areas.

I hope Margaret is feeling fully recovered.

As for Ludham, we've spent many a happy hour there watching the boats go by on the Broads.


----------



## bigcol (Jan 22, 2010)

We stopped at Reedham Ferry nice little site at the side of pub.Then last time went to a C/L only 1.25 from Sandringham.Colin


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

If you are a CCC member there are a number of THS available for approx £10pn.

There are some "Summer Specials" on at various seaside resorts eg Wells Carnival starts on 29th July, with "free" entertainment on the Buttlands most evenings. This is clearly not the Broads, but might make an interesting variation.

If you like fireworks, there are displays at Hemsby on Tuesdays and Gt Yarmouth on Wednesdays (again, not quite the Broads).

Cycling is relatively flat (surprise surprise) but roads can be narrow with hedges and bends giving limited visibilty.

St Helen's Church, Ranworth (park MH at Broads TIC at south end of Malthouse Broad, or use "Malsters" carpark [pay or eat in]) has superb views from the top of the tower.
Relaxed parking at Coltishall (on old road near Sun Inn, may be signed "Anchor Street") has pleasant views.
Lovely free parking at Cockshoot Broad near Woodbastwick, (accessible down a narrow tarmacked road[Ferry Road], with "wet" ground on both sides and possibly tight turning on the staithe) with row-boat transport to Ferry Inn.

Hope the weather is good for you - Gordon


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Well guys you have come up trumps again Big Thanks,
seems like a plan now, THS in Hoveton, The Dog Inn and for the hell of it the Wroxham aire,
so now who do i speak to about booking the weather,
we don't want the seaside, see it every day,
just rivers and windmills, got to get the horsey pump photo too,
Thanks once again
Misty


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't forget to visit Norwich. Bit biased but it is a lovely city, use the park and ride as the city itself isn't motorhome friendly.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> Hi David. Followed the link you provided and had a poke around your website.
> 
> I hope Margaret is feeling fully recovered.
> 
> As for Ludham, we've spent many a happy hour there watching the boats go by on the Broads.


Brock

Thanks for asking. Its six months now since the op and she is doing very well, I think sometimes its me holding her back!!!

David


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Don't forget to visit Norwich. Bit biased but it is a lovely city, use the park and ride as the city itself isn't motorhome friendly.


I'm at Norwich C&CC site now till the 5th, just south of the city by the river and on a bus route. Busy at weekends as its quite small only takes 50. In season now so +- £15 p.n. for 1 senior and van, but under £10 off peak (for one).

It's fun to hire a small boat for the afternoon.

Wroxham Barns is quite pleasant spot for tea/lunch and there's a good quilt/needlework shop there for those so inclined.

Enjoy the Broads!


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Just back from the Broads,
Had a fantastic time there, might have to go back and explore more,
we stayed at the Wroxham Aire, Cheryl was pleased that the word is getting around about her little Aire,
as said the duck and goose **** is there but we just brushed it out of the way, Cherryl said she might put a hard brush there for the use of,
two photos,
the house next to us is a rental, chatting with the guy who rented it that week said it was a little over a grand for that week, you could get it for 800 quid for a four day stay,
mind it does sleep six, Oh and it does have WiFi coz i was using it, :grin2:
he was surprised that it only cost a tenner a night there,









Our own water front patio :smile2:










we then moved on to Ludham, THS and wandered around the Marshes to the windmills, How Hill and St Bennets Abbey,
well worth the trip,
Misty


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update, we tend to forget that the Broads are so pretty and the fact that there are some Aires and cheap overnight stops available will make it an option for when we have 'babysitting duties' for the grandchildren as it is only a short trip for us.


----------

